# Diablo 3 General Discussion Thread: Now with MLP!



## Mentova (May 25, 2012)

So I saw a thread for Diablo 3 hardcore mode, but I didn't see just a general discussion thread for it. Here you can make groups, talk about loot you found, classes, or whatever you want to about the game.

Personally, I've been playing demon hunter and been kicking ass with him. He's a tad squishy unless you spam the shit out of smoke screen (which I find boring), but with some careful maneuvering you can wreck shit.

Oh, and of course it has a secret level like the cow level, hence the thread title: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP8z2ZbOh4E


----------



## Cain (May 25, 2012)

Oh you gotta love Blizzard sometimes.


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2012)

Cain said:


> Oh you gotta love Blizzard sometimes.



Only blizzard would make a game where you can ruthlessly slaughter the characters from MLP. :3


----------



## Onnes (May 25, 2012)

I think my enjoyment of the game has been steadily dropping the higher up in difficulty I go. Fighting champions in Hell feels a lot like running a marathon--and I literally mean running--and I've seen some things that I just can never unsee. Jailer Frozen Mortar Sand Wasps should not exist.


----------



## Ariosto (May 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Only blizzard would make a game where you can ruthlessly slaughter the characters from MLP. :3


You hate _MLP _so much that you see it in every generic "unicorns and rainbows" thing, I can only feel sorry for you :V


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> You hate _MLP _so much that you see it in every generic "unicorns and rainbows" thing, I can only feel sorry for you :V



http://i46.tinypic.com/2pyoo6p.jpg

Some of the rare spawns have MLP names, hence were the thread name came from. So no, it's not just generic unicorns and rainbows. :V


----------



## Ariosto (May 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/2pyoo6p.jpg
> 
> Some of the rare spawns have MLP names, hence were the thread name came from. So no, it's not just generic unicorns and rainbows. :V


*Shrug*
Whatever floats to your boat, I guess. Have fun.


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I think my enjoyment of the game has been steadily dropping the higher up in difficulty I go. Fighting champions in Hell feels a lot like running a marathon--and I literally mean running--and I've seen some things that I just can never unsee. Jailer Frozen Mortar Sand Wasps should not exist.


Things can get fucking insane later on. Get the wrong combo on a champion and you can get completely fucked. My favorite combo so far has been jailer/fire chains. They root you and then stand around you with fire chains and you melt in like half a second. :C



Ariosto said:


> *Shrug*
> Whatever floats to your boat, I guess. Have fun.



Oh, I will. :3

I hate bronies. >=[


----------



## Anubite (May 25, 2012)

Im enjoying playing my wizard now, taking a break from my Barbarian who is nightmare. Feels nice to be a caster for once as i seem to fair better overall. Its nice when you have a master blacksmith and loads of money to make good stuff in the beginning.


----------



## Pine (May 25, 2012)

I haven't had much time to play it with my new job and everything, but the little bits and pieces of time _do_ get are fun as hell. I only tried out barbarian and demon hunter so far, and I think I prefer demon hunter out of the two. I'm looking forward to trying out the other classes once my weekend comes.


----------



## veeno (May 25, 2012)

My computor for some reason refuses to run this game,

Why?

I meet the graphic requirements.


----------



## Cain (May 26, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> You hate _MLP _so much that you see it in every generic "unicorns and rainbows" thing, I can only feel sorry for you :V


I love MLP so much I see it in every generic "unicorns and rainbows" thing.
Problem?



Mentova said:


> I hate bronies. >=[


----------



## Onnes (May 26, 2012)

veeno said:


> My computor for some reason refuses to run this game,
> 
> Why?
> 
> I meet the graphic requirements.



If you want any help with this you're going to need to say something more about your computer specs and what exactly happens when you try to run the game.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2012)

If only I could get it for free and see how it matches up, people seem more angry/frustrated with it despite their claims of enjoyment >>


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Oh, I will. :3
> 
> I hate bronies. >=[





Mentova said:


> Only blizzard would make a game where you can ruthlessly slaughter the characters from MLP. :3


This reminds me of the episode of arby n' the chief where bungie links the show on their website and chief doesn't realize what satire is.
Video games cost a couple million to develop and you're suggesting blizzard hates mlp so much that they're willing to flush a couple hundred grand down the toilet for a unique level and unique characters just to insult the show?


----------



## Fernin (May 27, 2012)

Ah, exploding into a fountain of blood and gore, the only way anything from mlp is tolerable. Well played blizzard. Well played. A pity one can't do the same to actual bronies. Ah well.


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Video games cost a couple million to develop and you're suggesting blizzard hates mlp so much that they're willing to flush a couple hundred grand down the toilet for a unique level and unique characters just to insult the show?



Blizzard putting pop culture references in a game? Surely not.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Blizzard putting pop culture references in a game? Surely not.


Nah, I wasn't suggesting that it wasn't a reference.  I was saying that how mentova suggested that the entire blizzard staff hates the show so much that they made a entire level for it is ridiculous.  With all those references you listed, does blizzard hate the matrix, alien, redvsblue, etc?  It's a little bit sad that blizzard can't satirize things without fans assuming that blizzard is being super serious.

Tl:dr; Mentova needs 2 lrn humor.


----------



## Ariosto (May 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; Mentova needs 2 lrn humor.



Or to start loving ponies :V


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, I wasn't suggesting that it wasn't a reference.  I was saying that how mentova suggested that the entire blizzard staff hates the show so much that they made a entire level for it is ridiculous.  With all those references you listed, does blizzard hate the matrix, alien, redvsblue, etc?  It's a little bit sad that blizzard can't satirize things without fans assuming that blizzard is being super serious.
> 
> Tl:dr; Mentova needs 2 lrn humor.



Oh come on really? Despite my hate boner for bronies it was obvious I was being silly >=[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Oh come on really? Despite my hate boner for bronies it was obvious I was being silly >=[


With the :3 emoticon there was multiple explanations of what you meant.
1)You could have meant you hated bronies so much that you think all of blizzard does too.
2)You could have meant that you found the satire funny and thanked blizzard for putting it in.
3)You could have meant you thought blizzard hates bronies, while at the same time thanking them for the satire.
4)You could have meant that blizzard was putting the reference in to satisfy people who hate bronies.

There's seven different meanings behind what you were writing.  With the emphasis you were placing on your sentences it made number 1 the most likely explanation.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 29, 2012)

*is mostly angry that folks think its a reference to MLP when its a reference to fans who bitched at earlier D3 screenshots of the world being colorful, the current colorful thing being MLP*


----------



## Kaamos (May 29, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> *is mostly angry that folks think its a reference to MLP when its a reference to fans who bitched at earlier D3 screenshots of the world being colorful, the current colorful thing being MLP*



Yup. I still have that image in my photobucket album:






On topic: I'm not sure when or if I'm even going to get the game. Probably just going to get Torchlight 2 instead and buy D3 a lot later.


----------



## Fernin (May 29, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> *is mostly angry that folks think its a reference to MLP when its a reference to fans who bitched at earlier D3 screenshots of the world being colorful, the current colorful thing being MLP*



Never mind the "Nightmare is Magic" and MLP based names the elite mobs have. Yup, totally nothing to do with mlp there! XD


----------



## Verin Asper (May 30, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Never mind the "Nightmare is Magic" and MLP based names the elite mobs have. Yup, totally nothing to do with mlp there! XD


of course ignore when I point out


Verin Asper said:


> the current colorful thing being MLP


specially since I knew of the art controversy when DIII was in development


yep, they just decided out of the blue to make something like the cow level with one referencing MLP, has nothing to do with fans of the series saying its all bright and colorful to them....
@kaamos: I got the shirt that have that on it


----------



## lilEmber (May 31, 2012)

Really enjoying inferno a lot, already got some very good drops in whimsyshire inferno. The game is genuinely difficult and fun to play.


----------



## kyle19 (May 31, 2012)

I love the Easter Eggs thrown into D3, especially the League of Legends Reference in the secret level.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought the game, but it kinda blows ass...teroids so far. Kinda regret buying it. Its fun and addicting, but I dont see it having the same staying value/power, as Diablo 2 had. The character building process is simplified, and the auction house ruins the fun of magic find...pay to win. Meh.


----------



## Ala (Jun 2, 2012)

Grughlurwah The Monstrous said:


> I bought the game, but it kinda blows ass...teroids so far. Kinda regret buying it. Its fun and addicting, but I dont see it having the same staying value/power, as Diablo 2 had. The character building process is simplified, and the auction house ruins the fun of magic find...pay to win. Meh.


  Honestly, the pay to win has always been there in the form of item selling websites and D2jsp. If one actually despised the Ah so much, they could just simply avoid it and farm. I know I traded for all of my stuff in Diablo 2 except for the odd cs run drop. At one point I had perhaps a very close to, if not the best Bone necromancer pvp wand in us east ladder classic. If there was Rmah at that time, I probably could have gotten quite a few dollars for it.    The ah combined with an actually meaningful currency simply makes the hassle that trading is much easier. Might you remember what Wuw and Wug means, as you stared at fourteen things that you might need or probably didn't, or were far out of your range, etc etc?  In a way, magic find might present a way that you could actually profit from the game if skilled and or lucky. Or even just intelligently playing the Auction house. While one shouldn't count on money obtained in this way, it should be interesting to see how it pans out. Seeing as Inferno can sometimes do tragic things to people, Magic finders might have more challenge against them to farm the meaningful areas.   At the end of the day though, we're both entitled to our opinions, and can disagree if we so wish.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ala said:


> Honestly, the pay to win has always been there in the form of item selling websites and D2jsp.



And now it's moved in as a function of the game.


----------



## grimtotem (Jun 3, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And now it's moved in as a function of the game.



who cares? dont like it dont use it, its simple in a game like this where u can really play on ur own, things like a AH and shit only make/break a game if u let them. ur not forced to use the AH to sell u shit,


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 4, 2012)

Grughlurwah The Monstrous said:


> I bought the game, but it kinda blows ass...teroids so far. Kinda regret buying it. Its fun and addicting, but I dont see it having the same staying value/power, as Diablo 2 had. The character building process is simplified, and the auction house ruins the fun of magic find...pay to win. Meh.



I didn't find the character-building process any more simplified than in Diablo 2, which was "invest every single point into vitality, only deviating so you can get past gear restrictions." and "pick a talent. Use it and ONLY it."


----------



## Ala (Jun 5, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I didn't find the character-building process any more simplified than in Diablo 2, which was "invest every single point into vitality, only deviating so you can get past gear restrictions." and "pick a talent. Use it and ONLY it."


  I remember rerolling a Necro I had already, and the only change was he didn't have 80 strength any more. I had a Torch/Anni (If the latter gave any all stats, I forget.)  I made a Breastplate Enigma and had all the Strength I needed, with exactly 0. Dumped every stat point into Vitality.  The only time I didn't dump all my spare points into Vitality was when I made an energy shield sorceress, and dumped everything into mana. While there is an argument to be made for max block, I was always a caster and didn't go for it.


----------

